# Queries Regrading WP



## motstor (Apr 12, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I got a call from Indian HR consultany regarding a permanent job opening with german client. 
They said that I have to bear cost of work permit and pay them 1.75 Lakhs, once/if I get offer letter. They claim this will be refunded after six months if job.
They are not divulging name of client now. (But, I guess more information will be divulged , once offer letter is released to)

However my technical evaluation, managerial round as well as HR round was conducted by HR consultancy employees. Nowehere was employer involved in recruitment process

I have following queries:

1) What is approx cost of German Work Permit Visa?

2) I find it quite strange, that german client was not involved at all in selection process. 
What is your experience regarding job application and job search pertaining to Germany? 
Do employers outsource everything to HR consultancies or they get involved in some way (in recruitment process)

Thanks for reading my thread and thanks for your responses
Mots


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The WP needs to be applied for at the German authorities and with involvement of the employing company. It is very unusual that the employee is charged for this (and the fees for the visa are anyway not very high).
This might be a advance fee scam, so be very careful!


----------



## venki4all (Feb 23, 2014)

motstor said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got a call from Indian HR consultany regarding a permanent job opening with german client.
> They said that I have to bear cost of work permit and pay them 1.75 Lakhs, once/if I get offer letter. They claim this will be refunded after six months if job.
> ...


So as per my understanding did you get the offer letter from the company and is it still that the indian consulting is walking on your application could you please elaborate or if you get any information can you please post it so that we can have more information regarding the same thank you


----------



## wingsofdesire (Jan 15, 2014)

Be very careful. It smells fishy. Looks like a scam. Why should an employer charge an employee at all ?

1. Either they are not sure of future prospects of the employee and that's why they don't want to bear the costs themselves.

2. Or They are simply extracting money from people. 

My purpose is not to demotivate you, but take your foreword steps very carefully. Research more about the agency and try to find out people from other forums and check if anyone has been successful before with them.

Hope you get successful.

Cheers


----------

